# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > گفتگو: معرفي ايرانيان مشهور و بين المللي در زمينه جاوا

## irGeek

سلام 
در اين تاپيك  ايرانيان مشهور و شاخص بين المللي كه در زمينه جاوا را معرفي خواهد شد.
هدف: چند وقت پيش من در بخش پايگاه داده با يك بزرگوار آشنا شدم كه ميگفتن يك ايران هست  و ايشون و من تا قبل از
اين ايشان را نمي شناختم خواستم همه آدم هاي خبره در زمينه جاوا را با هم بشناسيم.

----------


## jlover

فکر می کنم منظور شما آقای «مسعود مرتضوی» باشه دوست عزیز:

http://blogs.sun.com/MortazaviBlog/

----------


## raspi.m

سلام 
وقتی این تاپیک رو خوندم ،اولین اسمی که به ذهنم رسید:
آقای هادی محمدزاده بود.

----------


## jlover

> سلام 
> وقتی این تاپیک رو خوندم ،اولین اسمی که به ذهنم رسید:
> آقای هادی محمدزاده بود.


ایشون استاد من بودند، در کلاس درس طراحی سیستمهای شیء گرا...

اون موقع خب من واقعن بچه ی درس خونی نبودم، و لی همون دو هفته مونده بود به امتحان، حسابی کتابشون رو خوندم و عاشق جاوا شدم و الان یه مدته که همه ی وقتم رو رو جاوا میگذارم...

راستی من میخاستم واسه کتابش یه غلطنامه درست کنم (اشتباهات چاپی) ولی تنها دو تا آدرس ایمیل ازشون بود ته کتاب که به هیچ کدوم جواب نداد...

راستش با اینکه شاگردش بودم، زیاد نمیشناسمشون (به غیر از اون کتاب «جاوا، جاوا، جاوا» دیگه چیزی نمی دونم درباره شون، ولی ترجمه ی اون کتاب -البته باه همراهی آقای جهانیان- رو خدمت بزرگی در این زمینه می دونم، چون در این کتاب به اصول طراحی خیلی خوب پرداخته شده)
اگه شما بیشتر می دونید ازشون، خوشحال میشم همینجا اطلاعات قرار بدین تا همه بتونن استفاده کنند

با تشکر

----------


## raspi.m

سلام
من هم اولین بار باخوندن کتابی بانام _101برنامه ی کاربردی جاوا _از ایشون .عاشق جاوا شدم.
خوشبحالتون که افتخار شاگردی ایشون رو داشتید.
من هم ایمیل هایی رو براشون فرستادم ولی پاسخ گو نبودن.
/اگه خاطره ای از ایشون دارید برامون بگید./

----------


## tah_206207

منم خوشحال میشم ایرانیان موفق رو معرفی کنید و ببینیم آیا در زمینه ی کامپیوتر هم از کشورمان افراد موفقی هستند که واسه خودشون حرفی واسه گفتن داشته باشن

----------


## irGeek

سلام به همه دوستان
اقای احمد رضا صادقی از نویسندگان  در زمینه جاوا هستند.
یک مقاله از ایشون 
http://java.dzone.com/articles/sprin...te-persistence

----------


## JavaDeveloper

سلام دوستان.
مطلبتون رو دیدم و حیفم اومد منم اسمی از استاد عزیز و گرانقدرم که مسیر تکنیکی زندگیم رو برام روشن کرد نبرم.ممکنه بشناسید.
پروفسور محمود پارسیان  از بزرگان جاوا.
http://www.jdbccookbook.com/

شاید کتاباشو خونده باشید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## mrkalantar

> سلام 
> وقتی این تاپیک رو خوندم ،اولین اسمی که به ذهنم رسید:
> آقای هادی محمدزاده بود.


منظورتان استاد هادی میرزا محمد زاده است؟
همان کسی که در داخل قم تدریس کرده است؟

----------


## Mr.Parvin

سلام دوستان
به نظر من یاد استاد امیر سام بهادر هم در این مطلب خالیه من با ایشون از طریق کتاب درسی دانشگاه (مرجع جامع اوراکل) آشنا شدم اینم لینکای ایشونه که تو سایتشون هستش

*http://En.Wikibooks.org/wiki/Java_Programming/Struts*
*http://Code.Google.com/p/shine-enterprise-pattern*
*http://Nashreoloom.com/ShowBooks.aspx?ID=211*
*http://Java.net/people/550979-AmirSam-Bahador*
*http://SourceForge.net/projects/shine-enterpris*
*http://Community.Jboss.org/people/amirsam*
*http://Java.net/projects/shine-pattern*
*http://Groups.Google.com/group/j2sos*
*http://www.Java2Oracle.blogfa.com*
*http://Swik.net/jwms*
*http://www.J2OS.org*

----------


## sobaisobai

سلام
استاد امیرسام بهادر
http://amirsam.j2os.org/
http://java2oracle.blogfa.com/Profile/
الان هم تو دانشگاه صنعتی شریف جاوا تدریس میکنه

----------


## همه ی شهر میدونن که چقد

سلام دوستان بهترین وب سایت جهت کمک تان در زمینه ی  تولید نرم افزار با جاوا ( Java)   :
www.akam-td.com هست که مهندس آقای  سید میر حسن ستارزاده واقعا من را در زمینه برنامه نویسی جاوا  و طراحی وب سایت و جاوا اسکریپت کمک کردن یعنی تا ازشون میپرسیدم سریع تحلیل میکردن و پاسخ میدادن 
دستان خیلی سریعی هم دارن از این استاد فقط شماره تماسش را دارم . هر جا هستن خدا کنه سربلند باشن .

----------


## k_yk1987

*مهندس احمد رضا صدیقی*
کتاب های ایشان در زمینه *برنامه نویسی به زبان جاوا* به زبان فارسی ار انتشارات *نشر علوم*
یک - *برنامه نویسی به زبان جاوا*
دو - *برنامه نویسی وب در جاوا*
سه - *برنامه نویسی J2EE*
شرکت *اطلس سافت* *http://atlassoft.ir* فعال در حوزه جاوا

----------

